# Practical fishkeeping magazine in chilliwack book store



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey all,

As most of you know.. i used to live in Chilliwack. My mom still lives there and she works at the COLES bookstore in the cottonwood mall.

I got her to start ordering Practical Fishkeeping Magazine
Latest | Practical Fishkeeping

I got her to order me 1 issue but they apparantly just keep ordering them as long as they sell.

2 of them should come in every month, and will keep coming in as long as they keep selling.

Just wanted to give you a heads up to all living in the wack


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool 
Thanks


----------

